# Sump help



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi guys i have this sump and im not sure is build the best way.
Inicially i was thinking in water coming down to small compartment,after goin tru the floss,after tru refugium, bubble trap which only has 2 baffles and for last the skimmer and return pump.
I read about it and seems is better to skim first, so i would like some ideas of how would work better..
I can always remove the baffles with a racer and place them again..
Any advice and/or help will be apreciated...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What's your plumbing going to be like? A single drain, or dual?

I would leave the skimmer and return compartment where they are, but get rid of the smaller baffle next to the tallest baffle, then move the tall baffle over 3 - 4" to make a full sized refugium area. Then just either divert part of the drain from the skimmer compartment to the refugium, or feed the refugium from your return line.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's what I was talking about with you explor3r.










You could use the baffle that you cut out and move it into the skimmer chamber. Not completely necessary but you have the glass, may as well use it lol.

The tall piece that will contain your fuge, like ameek said, shift it over to around where the piece you're taking out used to be. How tall is that piece of glass? Hopefully not too tall.

Sorry for the ghettoness of the pic but I hope it gets the point across.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Here's what I was talking about with you explor3r.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is how my sump is too ... works perfect.

just be sure to have enough spacing in between baffles to stop micro bubbles. mine is too close.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Ohh guys thank u so much, what would i do without u....
Thats the way is going to be.....


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

The baffles do look kind of tight as big ray mentioned. Are they approx. 1" apart in the sump chamber? 

Do you plan on using socks for the drain? If not, I've read that it would help cutting slots in the piece of return pipe and have it go almost all the way to the bottom of the skimmer section. That is supposed to help reduce some bubbles and salt creep.


----------

